# Form 47SP & 40SP Couple of questions



## Agent_M (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Just finishing off filling in Forms 47SP & 40SP, and of course have a couple of questions.

Form 47SP

Q31. For the column titled "If in Australia, immigration status eg permanent"

Do I write Citizen for our son even though he is not currently residing in Australia? or leave it blank, and explain in the additional information page that he is an Australian Citizen?

Q56. “Are you related to your fiancé(e) or partner by blood, marriage or adoption?”

Presumably its NOT talking about “OUR” Marriage? but another marriage that might relate us together?

Q71. Have you, or any other person included in this application, undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?

Currently the answer is "No", But I would like to have my wife do a health examination, so we can submit it with the application. Once we have done this, should this be answered yes, or is it referring to previous visa applications ( if any )?


Form 40SP

Q22. “Are you related to the visa applicant by blood, marriage or adoption?”

Again as with Q56 on form 47SP it presumably isn't talking about “OUR” Marriage?

Also, am I right in thinking that because my son and I will be Australian Citizens already, that we do not need to undergo any health examination, and that just my wife ( the applicant ) will?

Thanks in advance for any info anyone can offer.


----------



## Tigerali (Feb 24, 2015)

Agent_M said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just finishing off filling in Forms 47SP & 40SP, and of course have a couple of questions.
> 
> ...


As per my knowledge anwers are... But as i sm not expertise so it is better to wait for somebody else response

Australian citizen( no matter where you are , citizen is citizen
Marriage
Go for medical afterwards , bcoz visa processing takes time and medical is valid for year only ... So its wise to do later on and hence say NO( if you hvnt gone for medical in last 12 months )

Yes only applicant need to go gor medical


----------



## Tigerali (Feb 24, 2015)

But m unsure about health check for your son( whether he need to go for medical or not)


----------



## Agent_M (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi Tigerali, thanks for responding 



Tigerali said:


> Australian citizen( no matter where you are , citizen is citizen


I know he is a citizen no matter where he is, my confusion comes from the way Question 31 is phrased...it says _"If in Australia, immigration status eg permanent"_, and I took that to mean that they only want to know his immigration status "IF" he is currently in Australia, which he is not. So I was wondering if I should either:

1. still write in "Citizen", and just explain in the Addition Information section that he is not currently in Australia ( which they ought to know anyway, because the previous column asks for the country of current residence;

or

2. leave the box blank, but use the Additional Information section to explain that he IS an Australian Citizen



Tigerali said:


> Marriage


I only get to answer "yes" or "No".
The confusion with this question is do they mean our marriage?? ( in which case it would be "Yes"...or do they mean for example if my brother was married to my wife's sister? ( in which case the answer would be "No" )



Tigerali said:


> Go for medical afterwards , bcoz visa processing takes time and medical is valid for year only ... So its wise to do later on and hence say NO( if you hvnt gone for medical in last 12 months )


Yeah I know they can be long, but just want to try and front load the application, if we have to do the medicals again, then so be it.


----------



## Homesickaussie (Oct 16, 2014)

Agent_M said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just finishing off filling in Forms 47SP & 40SP, and of course have a couple of questions.
> 
> ...


No your son doesn't need to undergo a medical. Wait 6 months (or as directed by your CO after application) until you do police and health checks. Don't waste your money front loading, its pointless .


----------



## GadoGadoGal (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi Agent_M,
I completely understand how confusing some of these questions are worded. 

Is there a specific reason you are completing the paper version versus the online application? I only ask because for the set of questions related to your son, in the online version (for both applicant and sponsor) they do ask about citizenship status for family members, whether or not they are migrating with you, unlike in the paper version.

As for the marriage question, they are asking about marriage, blood, etc *other* than your own marriage to your partner. From the example and information you gave, your answer would be 'No.'

Answers to questions are for at the time of application. For medicals, answer 'No', and then submit them as directed in the page provided after you've submitted the application (wherein they tell you to wait until you hear from your CO to submit your medicals). If circumstances change after submission, there are forms for reporting them (such as for wrong answers given (form 1023), change of address or passport details (form 929), or other major changes of circumstance (form 1022)). 

I hope this helps. Best of luck on finishing up.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Re: Question 56 if your fiance/Partner/spouse is related by blood or marriage. 

What they are asking if they are related to you ie. Cousin, Aunt/Uncle, step sibling etc


----------



## Agent_M (Apr 13, 2015)

GadoGadoGal said:


> Is there a specific reason you are completing the paper version versus the online application?


We still have to wait for the "Citizenship by Descent" application to go through for our son, but thought we would try and get as much done as we can for the partner visa while we are waiting. I am in a country where the internet isn't great at times, so just seemed easier to do it offline.



GadoGadoGal said:


> As for the marriage question, they are asking about marriage, blood, etc *other* than your own marriage to your partner.





Mish said:


> What they are asking if they are related to you ie. Cousin, Aunt/Uncle, step sibling etc


Thanks 
That's what I thought, but wanted to confirm.

Also, I am just wondering how people addressed the following:



> There are 4 broad categories of evidence that you need to provide:
> • financial aspects;
> • the nature of the household;
> • social context of the relationship; and
> • the nature of your commitment to each other.


...Especially with proving the social aspect???
Other than a few photos and statements it seems difficult to provide supporting evidence for our social life, which is limited, given we have an 18 month year old son to take care of, but mainly just consists of catching up with friends, or the occasional dinner & movie when we can find someone to baby sit.

It does state:


> Note:	Providing only statutory declarations is not normally sufficient to evidence the social aspect of your
> relationship.


..and aside from a couple of photos, we really will only have statements from friends or family. So was just wondering how other people addressed this area?


----------



## GadoGadoGal (Nov 20, 2014)

There are several past threads that people refer to for ideas on evidence to provide in the four categories. You can start with the links provided in this thread: http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/69777-partner-visa-wait-time-resources.html I would suggest you also read up on the online versus paper topic in this thread. I totally understand about the internet issue which is a big pain, however it could make things easier in terms of future notification, as well as responding to requests for additional information. Whether you submit online or by post, you are usually only given 28 days to fulfill requests, so you have to account for postal service time as part of the 28 days when you choose to go the postal route.

You can also search the forum for threads (not posts) with the key word 'evidence' for further ideas.


----------



## Agent_M (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks GadoGadoGal, thats a big help


----------



## Agent_M (Apr 13, 2015)

I have another question 

I have read on this forum that some people are either submitting form 80 with their application, or filling it out ready in case they are asked for it. 

I couldn't see anywhere on the immi website where it says I "should" submit it with the application, and have had a look at the form, and most of the questions seem to be on 47SP anyway, so I was just wondering if this was an old requirement, or if people still submit it, or even if they don't, how many people get asked for it?

We are applying from a high risk country, so I don't know if that makes a difference?

General thoughts would be appreciated


----------

